# Plants For Sump



## Maximuz Aliuz (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi guys..Im trying to figure out what kind of plants to put in my 10gallon sump that wont need much light...right now i got two bamboos in there which i dont think they will last too long...im trying to keep the nitrates low enough for the mean time..appreciate the help👍🏼


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

How much light?

Vals, anacharis, water sprite, java moss are all quick growing... but might require more light.

With a sump that small, you arent going to get enough plants in to make a difference. You are better off dedicating the space to bio filtration.


----------



## Maximuz Aliuz (Jul 20, 2005)

I have enough bio in one space..it's pretty much empty on the other end..Lets just say 
A little to no light...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Fill the rest with bio, even bioballs under the drain / sump intake.

Plants wont do as much as bio media, especially in super low light.


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

i had a sump full of Java moss once and did readings on nitrates and found it did not help much at all -- so i went with ceramic and bio balls...and did more frequent water changes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm using Pothos in my sump and it's working out beautifully and growing very long.

https://www.google.com/search?q=pothos&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwj7q9CG1PrLAhWDJiYKHX-jAOgQ_AUIBygB&biw=1920&bih=955


----------

